# Thanks for the welcome mat...



## DameronM (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all!
   New to the joint. Looks like I'll have a better excuse to spend time on the internet than the ones I was using before  Looking forward to good conversation and connections. Came from Ed Parker Kenpo, Aikido, Tai Chi, and now Systema..... Looking to get a group together here in Maine. 

   Cheers,

   Dameron


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to mt! I do kenpo karate too.

I hope you will have a great time here.

KenpoSterre


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  How long did you practice Aikido?  I'm on my fourth month of Aikido training, and I love it so far.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and Happy POsting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## DameronM (Sep 20, 2006)

Swordlady: Two years, on and off. It was quite enjoyable, and the basic skills (rolling, redirection, etc.) and quality of movement have served me well since then.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to the forum

may I ask who you are studying Systema with?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DameronM (Sep 20, 2006)

tshadowchaser: Vasiliev and Ryabko.. I've managed to spend a bit of time with each of them so far, and enjoyed it tremendously. I find it fitting in well in many areas of my life, always a good sign.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla and welcome.  You said you are trying to get together a group.
Are you a teacher, or do you just want to build a workout group?

AoG


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome from northern Mass.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

wassup


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings, Welcome and enjoy...


----------



## donna (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bydand (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT from "The County."


----------



## pstarr (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## DameronM (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi there!
I'm an Instructor in training, so I'm getting a school going, but it's not my full time gig.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Dameron!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 26, 2006)

Dameron, Welcome to MT, glad to have you!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings!  Good blend there.


----------

